# want to start fiber need suggestions



## jobabe56 (Nov 30, 2000)

I'd like to start on fiber. Trouble is I don't know what to take,how much, or how often. I tried metamucil before but the gas made me miserable and provoked my ibs-d so I stopped. I've been seeing ads for Citracel caps,they sound encouraging but I'd like some input from some of you. I also want to know if anyone takes immodium with the fiber and how that would work. Thanks Jo


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2001)

Hi, my doc put me on two FiberCon at bedtime.I also take two Caltrate + (purple bottle)-one at breakfast, one at supper. I also have Osteopenia so this is to help two things at once, as both contain Calcium + other goodies!I started with one of each for a week(1 Caltrate ### breakfast and 1 FiberCon ###bedtime), then every other day for two weeks I added one of each (1 Caltrate ### breakfast, 1 Caltrate ### supper + 2 FiberCon ### bedtime; so by the fourth week I was taking two of each per day.(As I stated above).The reason I started slow was from reading on the board about constipation and indigestion and gas ...if you start gung-ho.Always drink lots of water!!!!Good Luck with whatever you choose. Just go slow..Barbara


----------



## sickgrl22 (Oct 24, 2001)

I would try caltrate. I have had good luck with metamucil. I have taken one teaspon everyday after dinner, and after the third day, no more d or cramps. But if that did not work for you then the caltrate is your best shot. Good luck!


----------



## CMB (Jul 26, 2001)

To sickgrl22 #8714 = I too have been on Metamucil1 tsp. in the a.m. and have had good luck and if I'm caught unexpectedly to go out to lunch, I take1/2 tab. of Fibercon before the meal (this sometimes gives me gas, but it's better than the big "D") The information in the book "Eating for IBS" is a tremendous help. Happy Holidays!


----------



## kmde23 (Dec 5, 2001)

The metamucil wafers are good, taste like cookies and very inconspicious if you want to take them in public.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 13, 2002)

I take Per Diem and have for years. It's the least gassy of them all (in my experience). It may be at first, but then it's fine. I didn't enjoy the flavor ones like Citrucil. These are little pellets you drink down with a glass of water. Strange at first, but you get used to it. If I take a teaspoon a day, I stay fairly regular.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I have had a lot of luck with Metamucil(generic) after evening meal. I buy the Walmart store brand. Too much during the day causes me to have D.


----------



## paulgraf (May 14, 2002)

Jobabe56 - See my post under "Fiber Supplement - Psyllium. This will answer many of your questions.Paul Graffagnino


----------

